
How to Manage Your Fear of Public Speaking According to a Conference Host - tonystubblebine
https://betterhumans.coach.me/how-to-manage-your-fear-of-public-speaking-92964d531147
======
tonystubblebine
Posted this here because most of the advice comes from training speakers at
tech conferences like Web 2.0 and Lean Startup.

